# notebook ohne betriebssystem



## Carll (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook zwischen 400 und 500 Euro ohne Betriebssystem. Am besten sollte es dadurch deutlich billiger sein, als mit Betriebssystem. Es sollte recht mobil sein ich denk ma so 12 zoll oder so (aber kein netbook) und  ich leg großen Wert auf eine gute Verarbeitung, natürlich sollte die Leistung nicht zu kurz kommen.
Ich benutz den dann für Office/Multimedia/surfen, es würde mich jedoch nicht stören wenn auch n paar aktuelle Spiele drauf laufen (Natürlich nicht Crysis). Festplatte so 120-250gb mit größeren hab ich natürlich kein Problem,

Danke für Tipps
Mfg


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2010)

Kleinstes Notebook endet bei 14". Alles darunter, 13,1" und weniger, ist im Moment noch als Netbook spezifisch zu sehen. In Kürze wird, dank der Mini C2Ds von Intel, die Notebook Grenze auf 11" erweitert werden könnten. Ob das aber noch Sinn macht ist fraglich. Arbeiten oder Unterhaltung ist aufgrund der ISO standard Wurschtfinger Grösse, eher ne Fiddelei


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

Notebooks ohne Betriebssystem werden nicht viel billiger sein. Eventuell 20-30€. Außerdem wirst du für 500€ kein Notebook finden, dass deinen Anfroderungen entsprechen würde. Hast sich schonmal umgeschaut?

500€ für ein 12" NOTEbook, sehr gute Verarbeitung, Mobilität und dann noch Multimedia? Da kannst lange suchen, für den Preis musst du auf jeden Fall kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Kleinstes Notebook endet bei 14". Alles darunter, 13,1" und weniger, ist im Moment noch als Netbook spezifisch zu sehen. In Kürze wird, dank der Mini C2Ds von Intel, die Notebook Grenze auf 11" erweitert werden könnten. Ob das aber noch Sinn macht ist fraglich. Arbeiten oder Unterhaltung ist aufgrund der ISO standard Wurschtfinger Grösse, eher ne Fiddelei



Stimmt nicht, es gibt sehr wohl 12" und 13,3" Notebooks mit richtigen Core2Duo CPUs. Hab selber ein 12" Notebook. Auch Subnotebooks genannt, und die gibts schon länger als jedes Netbook.


----------



## Carll (7. Januar 2010)

Naja ich hatte es mal bei Saturn geschafft ein Rabatt von 100 € zu bekommen da ich mein Pc ohne Office genommen hab,  so ein Angebot werd ich wohl nicht mehr bekommen. Also ich denk dann ma ein relativ gutes Notebook 14/15 Zoll oder so unter 500 Euro. Von der Optik her relativ dünn und vom Style gefiehl mir Acer immer, aber das steht eher im Hintergrund.
Ach und Multimedia streichen wir mal ich sag dann ma Office/ ein paar spiele und im internet surfen.


----------



## Carll (7. Januar 2010)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, es gibt sehr wohl 12" und 13,3" Notebooks mit richtigen Core2Duo CPUs. Hab selber ein 12" Notebook. Auch Subnotebooks genannt, und die gibts schon länger als jedes Netbook.


 
welches hast du denn?


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

Lenovo Thinkpad X200.
Der iss aber fürs Arbeiten, nicht fürs Spielen... 

Wie wärs damit?http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...ne/acer+timeline+1810t+733g25n+diamantschwarz
Die CPU iss zwar nicht die schnellste, aber sehr sparsam und auch noch Dual Core. Das Book hält über 7h, ist sehr kleine und auch leicht. Spiele sind mit dem Chip nicht unbedibgt drin, aber sonst iss das Teil schon fix. Hab den gleichen Grafikchip drin, kleinere bzw. ältere Spiele sind damit kein Problem, genauso ünterstützt dieser Chip auch HD Videomaterial (CPU Entlastung).


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2010)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, es gibt sehr wohl 12" und 13,3" Notebooks mit richtigen Core2Duo CPUs. Hab selber ein 12" Notebook. Auch Subnotebooks genannt, und die gibts schon länger als jedes Netbook.


 
Das sind keine vollwertigen Notebooks. Erst wenn Konnektivität, Mobilität, Systemkombatiblität und Energie Richtlinien dem mobilen x88/x86 Basis System Standard entsprechen, dann ists ein vollwertiges Notebook. 


Und Subnotebook sagt ja schon alles.  Teile des Systems verwenden herstellerspezifische Protokolle für eine autonome peer to peer Kommunikation.


Echtes Mini Notebook(14,1") --->  

1. mal das  'Asus N51Vp Smart Notebook' und dann noch


fast echtes Mini(14,1") und super Mini Notebook(13,3") -->

2. Acer Timeline 4810GT und 3810GT. 
Thermal Lösung (made by Acer) reagiert nicht Rahmen der Thermal Disign Spez. von CPU


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das sind keine vollwertigen Notebooks. Erst wenn Konnektivität, Mobilität, Systemkombatiblität und Energie Richtlinien dem mobilen x88/x86 Basis System Standard entsprechen, dann ists ein vollwertiges Notebook.
> 
> 
> Und Subnotebook sagt ja schon alles.  Teile des Systems verwenden herstellerspezifische Protokolle für eine autonome peer to peer Kommunikation.
> ...



Aha, sehr interessant. Und was ist dann deiner Meinung nach ein Lenovo X200?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

Wir sind ja hier nicht auf nem Fachsymposium, sondern in nem Forum  Selbst ein Netbook mit 10 zoll nennt der normale Consumer trotzdem auch einfach mal "Notebook" 

Grundsätzlich kenn ICH die Einordnung einfach nur nach Größe: bis unter 12 Zoll Net, 12-14 zoll Sub, ab 14 zoll Note. Und "Dank" der Entwicklung in letzter Zeit, müßte man an sich noch die neue Gattung Desktopreplacement für "Notebook" ab 18 Zoll nennen. Aber feste techische Definitionen halte ich für deplatziert, sonst wäre ein Notebook von vor 5 Jahren ja jetzt keines mehr, oder ein Netbook in 2 Jahren, dass die Singe erfüllt, wäre plötzlich ein Notebook... ^^ 


*Aber mal back to topic*,@Carll: _"Ach und Multimedia streichen wir mal ich sag dann ma Office/ ein paar spiele und im internet surfen"_ Das hört sich ziemlich lustig an, denn wenn es "ein paar Spiele" kann und du damit nicht grad welche von vor dem Jahr 2000 meinst, dann kann es Multimedia erst recht ^^ Von welchen Spielen redest Du denn? Oben steht "aktuellere" - das kannst du KOMPLETT vergessen, selbst bei einem 15-16 Zöller, wo das Preisleistungsverhältnis optimal ist, hast du maximal ein Notebook, dass GERADE SO für die meisten aktuelleren Spiele auf low noch reicht, im Optimalfall. zB Need for Speed Shift auf low in 30 FPS. Logischerweise ist das dann aber kein top-verarbeitetest Businessebook. Und auch keines mit ner guten Akkudauer.

Unter 15 Zoll hast du die erste Grafikkarte besser als ein Intel onboardchip erst ab ca. 600€, ne AMD 4330, und die reicht niemals für aktuellere Spiele, zumal es dann in Verbindung mit einer Stromsparenden "SU"-CPU ist, wo es allein wegen der CPU schon problematisch wird. Selbst mit nem T6500 oder so wärst du zB bei Crysis auf "low" bei maximal 30FPS, und Crysis-Low-Modus ist ja noch nicht so fordernd, sondern war damals bei Release vor knapp über 2 jahren für damals auch schon rel. Schwache Systeme ausgelegt (lief sogar noch auf meiner alten X800 am PC).

Und "ohne Windows" spart echt kaum was ein, da die Lizenzen in der Massenproduktion rel. günstig sind. Wenn du mal zufällig identische Geräte mit oder ohne Windows im gleichen Shop siehst, sind das idR maximal 40€ Unterschied.

Wenn Du also wirklich was "kleines" suchst, dann solltest du vlt. mal das Spielen zunachst vergessen für die nur 500€, dann kann man weitersehen. Da würd ich zB mal dieses Lenovo nennen: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+u450p+m23l3ge oder das http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+u350+m22e6ge+led+backlight


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die reicht niemals für aktuellere Spiele, zumal es dann in Verbindung mit einer Stromsparenden "SU"-CPU ist, wo es allein wegen der CPU schon problematisch wird.


 
Da unterliegst du aber einem Irrtum. Die Mini Dinger sind das exakte Spiegelbild der grössen Brüder und leisten auch das gleiche. Nur im Moment hält sich Intel mit der Taktung(gezwungenermassen) zurück

Max. Taktung der mini c2ds is im Moment bei 2x3,06ghz. Von den Quads und den extrem Quads, ja auch die gibts @ mini, weis ich die Grenze nicht.


----------



## Kadauz (8. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Da unterliegst du aber einem Irrtum. Die Mini Dinger sind das exakte Spiegelbild der grössen Brüder und leisten auch das gleiche. Nur im Moment hält sich Intel mit der Taktung(gezwungenermassen) zurück
> 
> Max. Taktung der mini c2ds is im Moment bei 2x3,06ghz. Von den Quads und den extrem Quads, ja auch die gibts @ mini, weis ich die Grenze nicht.



Was nicht gegen die Aussage von Herbboy spricht. SU Chips sind wegen ihrer geringen Taktung einfach nicht für intensive Rechenoperationen gemacht. Das hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit der Architektur zu tun.


----------



## Carll (8. Januar 2010)

der sieht gut aus Acer Aspire 5738ZG 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ich hatte als ich den thread erstellt hab nich so viel vorstellung von den preisen ich dachte sogar, dass kleinere laptops billiger sind


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Der Prozi ist unterste Schublade. Mit Ach und Krach ist der noch am Sellerie Brand vorbeigeschramm. Nur eine funktionierendes EIST hat ihn davor gerettet.

Kein Thermal Monitor = Dauerlauf Lüfter im Notebook
35W TDP = man könnte fast sagen, der frisst und säuft mehr als das er arbeitet.


Sind nur 2 primäre Gründe(von mehreren) warum das Ding eine schlechte Wahl fürs Notebook darstellt


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Was nicht gegen die Aussage von Herbboy spricht. SU Chips sind wegen ihrer geringen Taktung einfach nicht für intensive Rechenoperationen gemacht. Das hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit der Architektur zu tun.


 

Wieso geringe Taktung? Die sind halt grad am häufigsten, weil in Massen erhältlich, vertreten. Allerdings wirst du auch keine andere CPU am Markt finden, die sich derart übertakten lässt. Und das ohne weitere Kühlung. Die sind darauf ausgelegt das 2,5 ihres momentanen Stromverbrauchs als Standard einzusetzten.

Ich kann jedem nur wärmstens die Minis empfehlen. Da grad jetzt Intel grosse Schwierigkeiten mit dem Fertigungsprozess hat. So gesehen, sind die Billig - Teile 'schneller Abfall' Nur von der SU9xxx Serie würd ich abraten, die haben bereits den SPEC Prozess von Intel durchlaufen.

Die Besten sind die SU7300er. Die bringen locker den doppelten Takt. Alerdings sind die grad in der SPEC Phase und bereits am 11.1 wird Intel ein neues SPEC Sample einführen.

Edit:

Hier die ein Vergleich zwischen dem Vollprodukt und dem Ausschuss Prozzie. 

http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=37260,42791

Nur ein Fehler im Bereich des Cache hat dazu gefürt, dass Intel ihn gezwungendermassen 2 Qualitätsklassen runterstufen musste. Die Taktung wurde noch nicht berücksichtigt. Das läuft gerade. Was heisst, die erste Sample Serie entspricht gösstenteils der angestrebten Taktung
.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

@Achtbit: ich meinte natürlich die SU-CPUs, die man bei den preiswerten Book mit dann auch nur einer AMD 4330 als Graka vorfindet. Da kann allein die CPU schon der Engpass für neuere Spiele sein, selbst wenn als Graka ne 260m dabei wäre  

@Carll: bei 15,4 ist das Verhältnis aus Größe optimal, damit man da preiswert Leistung reinbringen kann. Bei nem 17zöller zB kostet das Display halt was mehr usw., daher ist das billigste 17er teurer als ein gleichgutes 15er. Und unter 15 zoll wiederum ist es teurer, auf so wenig Raum auch Leistung unterzubringen - daher sind die auch teurer. Es gibt zwar die Netbooks, die billiger sind als das billigte 15er, aber die sind auch viel schwächer.   

So eines wie das Acer gibt es aber auch für um die 500€, aber das reicht halt mit ach und Krach gerade so für aktuellere Spiele auf low. Für 600€ gäb es auch "schon" ne 4650 als Graka, dann reicht es im Grunde für alle aktuellen Spiele auf low, manche auch auf mittel. Aber in beiden Fällen hast du dann halt rein qualitativ so ziemlich das billigst mögliche, das Widerspricht deinem Wunsch, was besonders "gutes" haben zu wollen. Natürlich bricht Dir ein Acer nicht direkt nach nem halben Jahr zusammen, aber so ein allrounder kommt halt nicht an ein Businessbook ran.  

Und beim Akku ist so eines dann auch nicht dolle.

zB hier ein Lenovo mit einer gforce 105m, das ist vermutlich etwas schwächer als das Acer von der Grafik, aber von der CPU besser, für 500€: Notebooks LENOVO G550 mit Windows 7 DVD!  hier kannst Du zu der Grafikkarte ein paar Benchmarks sehen: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce G 105M  und hier wäre die Karte des Acers: Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570  aber aufpassen: je nach CPU und GrafikRAM-Art kann die Leistung um 50% abweichen!


*Die offene Frage wäre halt immer noch: was genau möchtest Du jetzt, wo Du mehr Grundinfos hast? Welche Spiele? Welche Mobilität? *


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Achtbit: ich meinte natürlich die SU-CPUs


 
Ja, genau die mein auch. Als besonders leistungsfähig ist die SU7300 zu sehen. Das gleiche Takt Potenzial wird auch die SU4100 aufweisen. Jedoch fehlt bei ihr der intelligende dynamische Cache. Deshalb wurde der Cache getrennt und ein Kern hat nur jeweils auf 1mb 2nd lv cache Zugriff(good ole brute force tech).
Zudem liess Intel dann noch das erweiterte Thermal Monitoring weg, weils in der Klasse nur ein Verlustgeschäft bedeutet hätte

edit: der Sellerie SU2300 ist auch noch ein Taktwunder(ist erst in der 2tn SPEC Generation). Entspricht dem SU4100 mit halb soviel Cache 2x512kb

Alle 3 gibts massig und billig. Zubeachten ist , dass die Dinger bei Übertaktung sehr viel mehr Strom verheizen. Insbesondere die Dumm Cache Teile


----------



## Carll (8. Januar 2010)

ok danke hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass der so schlecht ist.
Was haltet ihr von Acer produzieren die gute Notebooks von der Qualität her?(Wenn man jetz ne Preisstufe höher geht und nicht nach Schnäppchen sucht)
ich denk ma mobilität kommt steht jetz auch eher im Hintergrund an Spielen denk ich so an Left 4 Dead 2 spielbar oder z.B. Anno 1404 auf minimalen Details.
Vom Budget geh ich auf 600€ hoch teurer sollte es dann aber nicht sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

Acer ist ne gute Mischung, nicht TOTAL billig, aber auch kein Lenovo-Business-Niveau. Eine überdurchschnittliche Angst, dass das nach nem Jahr kaputtgeht, brauchst du da jedenfalls nicht zu haben.

Im Moment find ich grad leider kaum welche bis 600€ mit ner 4650 oder 240m plus adäquater CPU, das würde wohl für Dich gut reichen... Vlt wartest du noch ein bisschen? 

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es das hier Toshiba Satellite L500-131 (PSLJ3E-011005GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  noch für 600€... 


Oder das hier, das wäre nicht ganz so stark, aber fast: Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32MN, GeForce GT240M, Windows Vista Home Premium (LX.PGM0X.002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland   die Karte reicht für Anno 1404 auf min. locker aus, auf max wird#s knapp, aber vermutlich geht es auf mittleren Details ganz gut. Left 4 Dead Teil 1 läuft da auch auf hoch sehr gut, ich denke mal, dass L4D 2 dann auch mind. auf low gut läuft: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240M


----------



## Carll (8. Januar 2010)

die machen schonmal ein guten Eindruck, aber ich denk ich verschieb das wirklich für 1-2 Monate aber Danke für die Hilfe jtz hab ich ne genauere Vorstellung


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

Evtl schauste dich auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um, da findest du ja auf jeden Fall das was du suchst!


----------

